

What if IBM has a clue? - bsg75
http://redmonk.com/jgovernor/2013/08/13/what-if-ibm-has-a-clue-get-lucky/

======
mathattack
Compare their stock performance to Microsoft or the S&P over the past 5 years.
Looks like a decent clue. They have a great salesforce, and that is one way
they make their own luck despite missteps and selective underinvestment.
(Selective because they like to buy back shares)

[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=MSFT+Interactive#symbol=m...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=MSFT+Interactive#symbol=msft;range=5y;compare=%5Egspc+ibm;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;)

------
jgalt212
IBM definitely has a clue (certainly when you view them primarily as a
shareholder optimizing entity).

